# Track ?



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

What do you guys do with your extra track if you buy a bunch of sets like I have? It's all brands , is their any value in selling or trading on here ? I'm guessing like the Mattel track is not worth keeping ? Any response or ideas are welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a couple things you can do right off the top of my head. If you have excessive amounts, you can:
A. Sell them... Not much value in 9" curves so I'd toss those. Other track pieces are worth differing amounts based on retail cost and desirability. That depends on make of track, ie.. 6" lock and joiner 1/8 curves are worth a lot more than 6" 1/8 Tomy curves. I would sort them by make and sell as a lot (with the 9" curves the buyer's option).

B. There are a multitude of adapters to connect Mattel/TYCO to Tomy AFX to old AFX to Aurora L&J. If what you have is suitable in quantity, but mixed brands consider mixing them.

c. If you are involved in a church, donate them to your church youth group (maybe not all of it, but enough to make a decent course) and introduce the kids to some fun!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

firchkn said:


> What do you guys do with your extra track if you buy a bunch of sets like I have? It's all brands , is their any value in selling or trading on here ? I'm guessing like the Mattel track is not worth keeping ? Any response or ideas are welcomed. Thanks.


There is value in all track, just not much. Mattel track has just as many (if not more) users as the other brands.

If you bought a lot of figure 8 sets, then you are stuck with mostly unsellable 9" 1/4 curves. However, I once took 32 9" curves and made a nice 4'x8' layout using only an additional terminal track and (I think) 2 6" straights. Sold over 900 9" curves that way.

If you offer them up for sale in the Swap & Sell section, someone will take them. Otherwise, donate them somewhere.

Joe


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i have/had the same delemia,,, tons and tons of normal track in good shape, nobody wants it. I tossed it out a while back.

I kept the special track pieces since those are worth a little depending on what it is. I must of thrown out like 50 pounds of Tyco track.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

slotcardan said:


> i have/had the same delemia,,, tons and tons of normal track in good shape, nobody wants it. I tossed it out a while back.
> I must of thrown out like 50 pounds of Tyco track.


That is just wrong on so many levels. 

Why not post on here....."free track, you pay the postage".

If I saw a post like that, you would not have "tossed it out".


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

travis1960 said:


> That is just wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Why not post on here....."free track, you pay the postage".
> 
> If I saw a post like that, you would not have "tossed it out".


really? 
I have TYCO and AFX along with some L&J to dispose of.
just sent a bunch of L&J to someone here building a track for church or something.
you want some of this?
PM me

I should make clear that I don't have any TOMY brand track.
I always forget that they own and use the AFX trademark.
I am old.
to me AFX will always be Aurora.
sorry for misleading everyone.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

alpink said:


> just sent a bunch of L&J to someone here building a track for church or something.


This is what I was getting at. You shouldn't throw something away just because you have no use for it. Someone may want it. One persons trash is another persons treasure.

:dude:


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

travis1960 said:


> This is what I was getting at. You shouldn't throw something away just because you have no use for it. Someone may want it. One persons trash is another persons treasure.
> 
> :dude:


Agreed...Especially around this time of year when some set up a layout for the holiday season.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> c. If you are involved in a church, donate them to your church youth group (maybe not all of it, but enough to make a decent course) and introduce the kids to some fun!!



Now That's what I like to hear !


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

what ho track are most people running now, tyco or tomy?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I think its split. However Tomy is the only sectional track, aside from Lifelike, that is readily available new.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

lets put it like this even the church didn't want it.

trash it went.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

slotcardan said:


> lets put it like this even the church didn't want it.
> 
> trash it went.


That's a shame...Maybe offering it on here would work...Depending on what the shipping costs and items are, someone would take it...I would definitely consider taking track to replace broken track.


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies fellow HT. I got some ideas now.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Al ,

I could use some outside border that fits the 12'' TYCO radius

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=367902&page=2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I had a large grill box of 9" radius curves. I gave a bunch to a friend. He mounted them into some boards and created a 6 level rack out of them for display. I wish I had a pic but but he has passed away some 9 years ago.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jeep, that is a great idea, I am gonna try that too. thanx for sharing


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ditto.

I always wanted to do the parking garage from "the Hunter"


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang, I forgot all about that angle!! Someone here posted up pix of a curio cabinet with a mess of racks with 6" and 9" curves for the display bases. If flat shelves don't tickle your fancy, you could always mount the track on a whole bunch of spiral climbs by using a piece of pipe to stack the brackets on. Best part is you can prolly find brackets to hold the pipe top and bottom in your display so the whole deal rotates. You would probably have to screw the track to the brackets to keep it solid.

For a corner curio type deal, you could make each shelf it's own diorama using 9" curves cut in half at the ends and a couple straights across the front. A few model railroad buildings for a back drop and you'll have a cool little scene on each level. Bonus is if you do a custom cars you'll have a neat backdrop for pix.


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Those are great ideas, if anybody tries please post pics.


----------

